# Ráhibázni



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Szerintetek mit jelent a "ráhibázni" ige, illetve milyen értelemben használjátok?

1. Véletlenszerűen ("vaktában") kitalálni a választ, rájönni a helyes megoldásra ...
2. Akaratlanul rájönni a helyes megoldásra , rátapintani a lényegre ...
3. Téves/hibás módszerrel helyes eredményre jutni, kitalálni a helyes választ ...
4. Más értelemben ....

(A kétnyelvű szótárak gyakran a _kitál, eltalál_ megfelelőit közlik, ami szerintem nem ugyanaz)

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,

Szerintem a szó használatában általában van valami humoros. 
Eleve már az, hogy amikor vki ezt teszi, nem hibát vét, hanem éppen a jó megoldást mondja.
Talán a humoros forgalmazás azt akarja aláhúzni, hogy könnyű lett volna (pl. logikus következtetéssel) hibásan válaszolni, és az csak a véletlen műve lehet, hogy a válaszadó mégis helyesen válaszolt.
Mivel fején találta a szöget, kitalálta a választ, eltalálta a helyes megfejtést, ezért meglepte a kérdésfeltevőt, aki ezzel a humorosan paradox(nak tűnő) kifejezéssel "értékeli" a teljesítményt. 
Ezért jó, szerintem, a kitalál és eltalál szinonímának, bár ezek csak leírják, hogy mi történt, erről a "pluszról" nem szólnak.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna. 

Azt hiszem, hogy (ismét) értjük egymást. Mégis, megpróbálom megmagyarázni, miért e kérdés. A lényeg az, hogy egy elég "speciális" szóról van szó, amit igazából nem tudok kifejezni más nyelven. De ugyanakkor nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy mások is ugyanúgy értik/érzékelik-e ezt a szót mint én. Mondok egy példát:

Egy spanyol tévé kvízben két 6-8 éves kislány magyar gyermekverseket szavalt és a kérdés az volt, hogy milyen nyelvről van szó. A versenyző érvelése kb. így nézett ki: a kislányok szőkék, tehát skandinávok lehetnek. A nyelv a japánra hasonlít, tehát a finnel lehet kapcsolatban, mivel a finn nyelv összefügg a japánnal. Tehát a válasz: _magyar_. 

Erre mondanám azt, hogy az illető _ráhibázott_, mert teljesen _hibás _érvelés alkalmazásával jött rá a helyes válaszra.


----------



## Encolpius

Pálinkás jó reggelt!

Első olvasásra nekem is főleg azt tűnt fel, hogy ez egy vicces szó, *véletlenül eltalál*. Nem hiszem, hogy más nyelvben lenne szó a véletlenül!! eltalálnira (ha valaki talál, küldje el nekem PM-ben  )

Have a nice day

Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek, csak azt jegyezném meg, hogy talán még olyan plusz is benne van, hogy mindez esetleg csupán a beszélő szempontjából igaz ("szerencsédre/véletlenül tényleg így van!" - holott a válaszadó szempontjából mégis lehet benne logika), még sincs benne lekicsinylés, hanem inkább valamiféle (hátbaveregetős?) gratuláció. 
Nem csoda hogy ennyi minden mögöttes dolgot más nyelv nem fejez ki egyszerre.


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> Egy spanyol tévé kvízben két 6-8 éves kislány magyar gyermekverseket szavalt és a kérdés az volt, hogy milyen nyelvről van szó. A versenyző érvelése kb. így nézett ki: a kislányok szőkék, tehát skandinávok lehetnek. A nyelv a japánra hasonlít, tehát a finnel lehet kapcsolatban, mivel a finn nyelv összefügg a japánnal. Tehát a válasz: _magyar_.


Tök jó példa, bár egy lépés, amit a japánt a magyarral összeköti, hiányzik belőle.


----------

